# My little punkin is getting big!



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Granddaughter Aria at 4 months


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Mar 22, 2014)

She looks like she is practicing her scare routine (in last pic) so can help Grandpa, she is too cute Jdubbya!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, I think she's expressing her opinion of the photographer in that last shot


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

LOL! I love the expressions!!!!! Great pics. Thanx for sharing!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Too too cute! And growing indeed!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Awwwwwww! She is so cute and has such expression in her little face.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Cute little granddaughter jdubbya!
But honestly, I look pretty damn cute in footed pajamas, too. Just saying.
She does have cute expressions and in my opinion she is loading up her diaper in the last picture. LOL


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Oh!!! She's so cute I could just eat her up. Can I babysit sometime. I promise I'll give her back. Really. That last time was just a misunderstanding. The parents have even dropped the restraining order. Anyway, she's a real doll.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Oh my goodness she has gotten so big since you last posted pics! She is sooo unbelievably flippen cute!!!!! You guys have gotten a chance to hold her right???


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Aria is one beautiful baby! Looks like she's getting her scare face on in that last pic!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Thanks all! Sadly, we haven't seen her yet other than via Skype. The planets have not aligned so that we can get to the west coast. She is growing like a weed. Her mom took the pics and emailed them so we see her progress regularly. Hoping to get out this summer and see her for real!


----------



## DandyBrit (May 23, 2013)

That last face is the "splurge face" - what we call it when they are about to blow a big raspberry


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Sooo cute!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

xxScorpion64xx said:


> She looks like she is practicing her scare routine (in last pic)





RoxyBlue said:


> LOL, I think she's expressing her opinion of the photographer in that last shot





Lunatic said:


> in my opinion she is loading up her diaper in the last picture. LOL





Copchick said:


> Looks like she's getting her scare face on in that last pic!





DandyBrit said:


> That last face is the "splurge face" - what we call it when they are about to blow a big raspberry


It's a face that could mean a lot of things. I remember it well as my kids were filling their diapers, but if she can cultivate that look, I'll hire her on Halloween as a scare actor.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

^^^^^Lol!
I still use that poop face! 
Alright, alright....I'm just kidding. Aria's cute...I'm bad...lets move on.


----------

